
The market prediction of three hedge funds tracking flights (2018) - melenaboija
https://blog.quandl.com/corporate-aviation-intelligence
======
PaulHoule
This could push public corporations away from using private jets, or at least
to do it in a way where ownership is obscured -- however repeated direct
flights from City A to City B where A and B are not major cities could be
predictive in themselves... The hub/spoke model for major airlines helps hide
this by aggregating traffic.

As it is, I think the SEC could be concerned about this as an information
leak.

